# Upgrade Cat cable?



## Dan2312 (May 10, 2008)

I was wondering if its worthwhile me upgrading my Cat cable? 

I don't know very much about networking etc, and i get lag online on certain games, even with the Xbox 360. 

Ive got a belkin ADSL 2+ MIMO 54Mbps, im using the standard cable, im just wondering if a swap to a Cat 6 might do the trick?

Just need some info before i go out n spend some money, can anyone recommend a good cable?

Im eyeing up a belkin Cat 6 cable from PC World. 

Cheers. dan.


----------



## Grings (May 10, 2008)

To be honest i cant see a different lan cable making any difference at all, unless its a very old one your using, if it came with your router it should be fine.

I found a slight improvement in internet speeds using a better quality rj11 cable (the one that goes from the phone line/adsl filter to the modem)


----------



## theeldest (May 12, 2008)

In my experience, the only time a cable might be bad is if it was in one position for a long time, then you moved it. Example: Let's say that one of the heads was bent to the left for a couple years, then you move it, and it's bending to the right. (Everyone has a preference, left or right. Know what I mean ).

But I've never really seen this happen with Cat5 (or anything with an RJ## plug for that matter)

You might want to mess with the QoS settings on the router to give your computer preference over any other device. Also, be sure that you have password protection on the router along with encryption (WAP is preferable over WEP). Otherwise you'll probably have a problem with Hop-Ons (<- Arrested Development reference ).


----------



## Polaris573 (May 13, 2008)

The only difference between cat 5 and cat 6 is it has more stringent specifications to prevent crosstalk. I do not know how your network is setup, but unless you are running a gigabit network over long distances (greater than 100 meters) around fluorescent lights or other devices that produces a lot of EM interference then CAT6 over CAT5e is going to be irellevant.  If you're experiencing lag while gaming the problem most likely lies with your internet connection or other devices/programs utilizing network resources while you game.


----------



## lemonadesoda (May 13, 2008)

Are you WIRED or WIRELESS from your router to your xbox. Although you mentioned cable, was that router to Xbox, or modem to router, or AP to xbox, or something else?

If wireless, you may get interference from phones, other wireless lans, etc. Get a cable.

You may get lag from other people on your network. Is it shared with anyone else, or other PCs?

It may just be your ISP.  Different ISPs have different service qualities even on the very same wires you have to the telephone exchange. Who is your ISP... check their service quality.


----------



## Dan2312 (May 16, 2008)

My Xbox is wired, but i cannot play on pc and xbox at same time, it was router to xbox, 

the whole lot is wired up, router itself is wireless, but ive wired the pc + 360 into the lan ports, my dad does share the network, but he's rarely on it. 

The game runs smooth until the screen goes all blurry then it all goes soo slow, now im debating its my pc, but my pc is wayyy above minimum spec and i don't get any bother from single player, my processer is single core, maybe it cannot handle the connection with 64 players at the sametime as the games graphics?


----------



## Polaris573 (May 16, 2008)

What game are you playing?


----------



## ShadowFold (May 17, 2008)

I didnt notice anything going from CAT5 to CAT6.. It was only 1$ for a 3 footer on newegg and figured what the hell. I dont regret it but I didnt notice anything.


----------

